

Show HN: Reasons I love you (my first web app) - thekungfuman
http://howdoi.herokuapp.com

======
unflores
Yah, looked at the site. Looks cool. I think the config file is a pretty
straightforward manner to implement this. Normally, you will see a
ways.txt.example which gets moved to ways.txt by the next user.

------
thekungfuman
This is my first deployed web app and I'd love to get feedback on it. Code,
design, idea, implementation; any constructive feedback is welcome.

Thanks in advance.

